# Newark @ UK Spring Motorhome & Caravan Show, Newark Showground, Newark



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Spring Motorhome & Caravan Show, Newark Showground, Newark in Newark, Nottinghamshire starting 17/03/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=993

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*This is whats on offer for Newark Spring 2017*
Four nights' camping. Arrive on March 16, depart on March 20.
Trade show: March 18-19
Hog roast on Thursday night
Excursions to historic Lincoln
and nearby Newark
Sunday night is Quiz Night
Cash-prize bingo
Line dancing lessons
 *Evening Entertainment...
60s Weekender!*​​ ​​ On Friday night The Ragdolls will pay tribute to Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons, supported by Mowtown divas Baby Love and comic Zak Stevens.​​ ​​ On Saturday night we welcome the original voice of the Rubettes' 70s classic Sugar Baby Love, Paul Da Vinci, with his 60s/70s Explosion Show, supported by 1960s band The New Honeycombs and comic Arnold Gutbucket.

Lets see a few of you joining us there please
​​


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Come on folks lets be having a few of you joining us at Newark its only just over a month away
and there only 3 of us on the rally list :frown2: we used to have 50 odd at the show.

Its a 60's theme weekend plenty going on in the way of entertainment etc even if you don't want to buy anything still plenty to do.

Hope a few more of you can make it PLEASE.

If any of you fancy a trip up the East Coast to Mablethorpe after Newark Haven site Golden Sands has some really good deals on at the moment John and I will be heading there from the Monday 20th
https://www.haven.com/touring-camping/

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*GET A FOUR-NIGHT CAMPING PITCH*​​​ ​​​ Time's running out for you to get your UK Spring Motorhome & Caravan Show weekend camping package booked in advance, and make a saving against the gate prices. ​​​ ​​​ A pitch for four nights (Thursday-Sunday) costs just £45 when purchased before the deadline of 11.59 on Sunday, March 12.​​​ ​​​ It offers a £10 saving against the on-the-day price, and as well as allowing entry for two people into the main show it includes a host of camping extras…​​​ ​​​

Witness our sensational 60s Weekender *EVENING ENTERTAINMENT* on both Friday and Saturday nights, plus *SIDE-SPLITTING COMEDY* from Zak Stevens and Arnold Gutbucket
Friday *COACH TRIPS* into the heart of historic Lincoln (£5 per person surcharge)
Thursday night *HOG ROAST*, Sunday night *QUIZ*
*DANCE CLASSES* and *CASH-PRIZE BINGO* on Saturday and Sunday
 ​​​ *VISIT THE WEEKEND SHOW...*​​​ ​​​ The main show runs on Saturday and Sunday, March 18-19, with hundreds of trade stands offering great deals on caravans, motorhomes and camper vans. And you can add to that accessories, equipment, consumables, crafts and gifts from a range of indoor and outdoor stalls.​​​ ​​​ A day ticket is just £5 when bought in advance (that's a £2 saving) with no charge for under 14s and FREE parking at the venue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking for Newark now closed, you can still pay on the gate and if you want to park with us just tell the guys on the gate i'm sure
they will bring you down to all 3 of us!!!


Jacquie


----------

